

Ask HN - Now a good time for a services company? - mikeryan

So I'm looking to start a new development services company, its in a small, but growing technology field.  In other words from a technology perspective, right now is a great time to start a company.  However the economy is obviously an issue, and many of the budgets I'd be looking to tap may resist spending their dollars on what is still an "experimental" market.<p>I'm told that consulting right now isn't horrible as many companies may look to outsource many development services since they may have to reduce (or not increase) their number of heads.
======
callmeed
I suppose it depends on the industry you're targeting. If it's one that isn't
too distressed by the current situation–or if it's a way for them to obviously
save money–then, sure.

Like davidw said, it can be a good source of income, but good growth is hard.
Service companies just don't scale well because you're so limited by man-
hours.

------
davidw
Consulting is often an ok business... you can get by, but unless you really
nail a good formula, you are not going to grow a lot and make the big bucks.

